# Re-patching drywall multiple times - long-term implications?



## Cind (Nov 15, 2008)

What are the implications of re-patching the same area of drywall more than once? I recently moved into a home (new construction) and the contractor has had to cut and re-patch various walls to access pipes--sometimes more than once on the same wall area. 

Do drywall patches weaken the structure or cause problems over time, particularly if more than one patch in the same area has been made? Will this cause problems in the future? Thanks!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If the patches are done properly, there's no reason that they should ever be a problem at all. By "properly" I mean if they're backed with wood or their seams land on studs.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Only thing I would worry about is making sure the new patch is cut out past the existing one so you don't end up putting on layer after layer of mud in the same spot. The buildup will eventually leave a hump which will be noticeable. Drywall isn't really considered part of the structural equation.........


----------



## Cind (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the quick and helpful replies! As you have probably guessed, I'm a novice in this area.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A new home can be intimidating (especially if it's your first). The best way to learn is from those who know.........this site is a great resource. Both experienced homeowners and pros are available to help. Best of luck.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Patches and repairs are a fact of life. Whole walls can be repaired if needed.

Patching dry wall is easy to do.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cind said:


> What are the implications of re-patching the same area of drywall more than once? I recently moved into a home (new construction) and the contractor has had to cut and re-patch various walls to access pipes--sometimes more than once on the same wall area.
> 
> Do drywall patches weaken the structure or cause problems over time, particularly if more than one patch in the same area has been made? Will this cause problems in the future? Thanks!


Sheetrock is not structural, so there would be no issue. 
My question would be, why the contractor has to access the pipes behind the walls, again and again.
Ron


----------

